# Gallagher smart energizers



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Anyone use or have any experience with the Gallagher smart energizers (i series)?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Haven't used a Gallagher, but do have a Speedrite 6000i. It is the bees knees on the cats ass. It's wonderful for detecting shorts anywhere in the system. I have a remote for it so I can shut off the fencer anywhere. Cost about $700 but well worth it. 3 years and counting and not even so much as a flutter in the operation.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Been using a MR2500 for 10 years, very good energizer.. Gallagher makes quality energizers but they are not cheap.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

I like the idea of the remote control and the short alert capability. May be interested in the fence monitors and fence zones. Does Speedrite offer any of the monitor and zone technology?

Have used Gallagher energizers for years and been satisfied but I am not sure if the new technology would be reliable and worth the extra expense.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

The remote is great, esp when i'm 2 miles from the energizer and spot a bad insulator. Our remote stays in the quad box with the basic fencing tools, after 10 years of bouncing around it's amazing it still works. That and a smart fix make a good combo to carry around.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

smart fix?

Regards, Mike


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

One of these https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCMQtwIwAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DSQBjnjBJicg&ei=tadsVMbjM8b3oASE2YLgCA&usg=AFQjCNHPmIqkjluFhUH5DokoL5OkleE2Hg&bvm=bv.80120444,d.cGE


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a Gallagher Smartfix, works very well, but kinda redundant now. I upgraded to a FarmPro charger with the remote and the remote has basically a smart fix built right into it. Always in the Rangers glovebox and if not there, in the cab of the tractor that's on the vertical TMR.


----------



## valleyfarmsupply (Mar 14, 2015)

Here is a pretty cool video about how they can operate.






There is more information on the Gallagher I series Electric Fence Chargers at http://gallagherelectricfencing.com/collections/ac-energizers

I have also attached a file of the operation of them.

JC


----------



## valleyfarmsupply (Mar 14, 2015)

Did you decide on a Gallagher I series energizer?

Here is a pretty cool video about how they can operate.






There is more information on the Gallagher I series Electric Fence Chargers at http://gallagherelec...s/ac-energizers

I have also attached a file of the operation of them.

JC


----------

